# Australian migration levels for next 12 months to be maintained



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's migration programme for the year 2013 to 2014 will be maintained with 190,000 places with a small relocation of 700 places from skilled to family migration. The shift in places between skilled and family will result in 128,550 places available in the skilled visa stream and 60,885 places available in the family stream. The [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian migration levels for next 12 months to be maintained...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

